

A mental steam shovel part two: the algorithm - Archetypal - Articulate
http://archetyp.al/blog/2013/02/24/a-mental-steam-shovel-part-two-the-algorithm/

======
Articulate
This article does a great job of showing how AI can use shortcuts to figure
out the next best move.

